# Northern Utah



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

32 dogs back to the land blind:

1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 12, 16, 18, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 28, 32, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 50, 57, 60, 61, 62


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Hang in there Brig (# 60)...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh wow forgot you were here Lainee I wasnt at the open long. Ran second. Lucy took of for the middle bird like she knew exactly where she was going. Made a U turn about 3/4 of the way there and came running back like I blew a whistle and recalled her. She heard something she thought was a whistle, possibly the backup alarms on the equipment over at the dump. Stupid dog. 
Got 7 dogs at home to train so I'm stating home for the weekend. Keep me posted and good luck to all that are still there.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

Good Luck to the Blacktail Labs pack!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Go Buttlet!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve Shaver said:


> Oh wow forgot you were here Lainee I wasnt at the open long. Ran second. Lucy took of for the middle bird like she knew exactly where she was going. Made a U turn about 3/4 of the way there and came running back like I blew a whistle and recalled her.* She heard something she thought was a whistle, possibly the backup alarms on the equipment over at the dump.* Stupid dog.
> Got 7 dogs at home to train so I'm stating home for the weekend. Keep me posted and good luck to all that are still there.



I thought that would be a problem, because it happened to us training last yr.its tough being on that side of the grounds but that side also has the big water on it..not there this weekend ,but I may go up this week and throw birds for Chris if Clint leaves Nola and Brig with him, in between trials


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

15 back in the open for the water blind: 

2, 3, 5, 9, 12, 16, 18, 19, 21, 26, 34, 36, 42, 46, 50


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open results:
first: Bill Sargenti with Jester (golden!)
second: Bill Daley with Diamond
third: Bill Sargenti with Lucky (Millforge on a Roll)
fourth: Bill Sargenti with Pike


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

WOW! Thanks Lynn for posting the results!

Just looked it up...now Jester only needs one point for her FC.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

And that gets Pike qualified for the National.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Hooray!!! Pike is old, but he still has a lot of heart! Guess it was a good idea Billy going, he won the Q, too, with Robin Gulvin's Duke.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all. thanks for posting Lynn.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, so happy for Pike, he got his 1/2 pnt and headed to the Nationals AGAIN this year. Not bad for almost 11yrs old. 

Congrats to Jerry Bailley on Jester's Win, and good to see Lucky get his butt in gear and do something.

Great start to Billy's Utah Trip!!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Josh Conrad said:


> Wow, so happy for Pike, he got his 1/2 pnt and headed to the Nationals AGAIN this year.


OMG Josh, I'm going to kick your butt and I've been meaning to talk with Tammy about this same thing.  Pike qualified for the "National" not the NationalS. 

Love you guys. 

Hopefully Pike will stay healthy and be able to hit it hard at the end of the year.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn and Michael . Good luck at the National.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Annette said:


> Congratulations Josh . Good luck at the National.


not my dog Annette, just a big fan. 

And Melanie,........what ever........maybe i should give chris a call and get you another time out, it was quiet around here without you.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Well Marie, you must be intuitive!.... Just found out that moments ago, our young girl, Free, just qualified for the National Am by earning a second place up at the trial. Just 25 months old. Michael is relatively new at the sport and has three qualified now. He and Billy are celebrating now!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Lynn that is great news.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Sorry I did not post up the other placements:
1st: Duncan, Lorna Kolstad
3rd: Mac, Pat Kenny
4th: Spur, Mike Molthan
RJ: Reagan, Michael Moore


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Lynn, Michael, Billy, and crew!


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Derby Results

1st David Morrison #7
2nd Rob Holland #12
3rd Marty Leavitt #11
4th Joe Taylor #6
RJ Debi Nichols #5


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Josh Conrad said:


> it was quiet around here without you.


And how much fun is quiet? 

Congratulations Lynn, Michael, Free & Reagan!!  Sorry we'll miss the celebration at the trailer tonight.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lorna and Duncan


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go, Rob!!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

David Morrison, 1st in the derby....you DA MAN!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats Joe and also Debi


----------

